# Pumiliop Punta Laurent tank



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

......just kidding.

just set up a temporary tank for a O.Pumilio Punta Laurent pair that I will get at the reptile fair in Hamm this Saturday


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky you! Last to guys bailed on me even offered $500! Some day.....


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I am paying about 370$.

not a steal either..


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I have to react at this. I want to warn you: you're paying way to much for the Punta Laurents! A pair of Punta Laurents at Dutch Rana costs about 212 dollar. Think twice is my advice


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Lot of variables involved in getting a pair of imports.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

oldlady25715 said:


> Lot of variables involved in getting a pair of imports.


Yes, I know. But it isn't necessary to pay that much, also because he lives in Germany and Rana or other companies will be present at Hamm with Punta Laurents.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

@bernddd:

you get special rates? Cause I am getting them from Dutch Rana and they sell Punta Laurent for 135€ per frog at Hamm.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

PumilioTurkey said:


> @bernddd:
> 
> you get special rates? Cause I am getting them from Dutch Rana and they sell Punta Laurent for 135€ per frog at Hamm.


Yes, indeed. You're correct. My mistake.
I took the wrong price and converted it to US dollar. They're indeed that expensive.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd get a whole lot of them for that price 

I also wanted the Colubre but those were too expensive with 275€ per frog!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Colubre are sold by Dutch frog already a few days ago. Whew! I took off the thought, as they say here. Wait for next year.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought about getting Colubre but quickly dismissed that idea when I saw the prices.


Friends also told me that the real Colubre they saw live didnt look at all like the pictures :/


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I figured such a thing. It often happens that only best animals are pictured. Better to wait for lower prices.
If you happen to see Colubre live, let us know your impression (perhaps with some pics).


----------



## MiguelP (Nov 21, 2013)

whatch the FF escapes! (gap between the doors)


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

haha I know 

that's why I am using a thin piece of cardboard to fix the gap.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great to have discussions from euro froggers on this site.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use transparent scotch-tape put on the edge of the glass for its length. it works with hydei.


----------



## MiguelP (Nov 21, 2013)

In my tanks, I use this: http://www.dutch-rana.nl/v2/index.p...id=19&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=79&lang=en 

Clean and...0,0000% FF escapes!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A bead of silicone is less expensive. There is a thread on DB on how to do it.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Since its just a temporary tank for 1-2 weeks I don't care that much about a correct silicon bead 


cardboard paper is just as good


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting observation.

Whenever I open the terrarium door they come out of the leaf litter.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I noticed that my Popa (North) are very bold. Sometimes I feed my male with fruit flies larvae on a toothpick. Not the same for my invisible Punta Clara! Popa maybe are tipically bold frogs.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

My Rio Branco female is also very bold.

the male is much more shy.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

All my frogs are bold, except Punta Clara. Too bad because they are so beautiful! Among the pums I'm torn between Popa and Cristobal, Popa are perhaps more bold. As individual frog, Solarte male and Pppa male not move even if I touch them.
Among my other frogs, no doubt the Banded are very bold.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I have friends telling me that those are Popa and that Punta Laurent don't exist


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Same with Pumilio Valiente, they are Cristobal but just selected on a specific color. 

And Punta Laurent or not, they're very nice!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The same about Bahia Grande and Cristobal, Ryan, Melci, Ensenada. Boh! However, I do not think Popa and Punta Laurent are the same frog, but Punta Laurent are also Popa, as Popa North and Popa South.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Today I finally moved all my new Pumilios into their final tanks.










and their tank:


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a nice belly shot!


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I wanna get some punta lauren they are pretty 

King N8 88


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Great belly shot! Beautiful locale


----------

